# Mounting Solutions for Salsa Anything Cage HD?



## chrisgardner73 (Oct 12, 2008)

Does anyone have any pics or tips (they would share) of alternate solutions for mounting the new(er) Salsa Anything Cage HD to the down tube of your bike?

I have a Niner SIR 9, that I'm setting up for bikepacking, but it doesn't have bottle cage bosses on the outside of the down tube. I know there's the hose clamp option, but it seems like it'd deform the cage quite a bit, possible weakening it. I'm also considering taking the frame to a local builder to have him install a set of bosses, but I'm not sure if that's the answer either.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## wahday (Mar 23, 2012)

some good info here: Bikepacking Hacks - BIKEPACKING.com

The very first example is using electrical tape to attach cages to unusual places on the bike or racks. Electrical tape is very strong and does not leave residue. And as the author notes: "The two cages above just lasted three bikepacking trips totaling over 300 miles over the rugged southwest, and they are still intact." Check it out.

I think getting bosses attached to the bike would be a costly and unnecessary option.


----------



## chrisgardner73 (Oct 12, 2008)

wahday said:


> some good info here: Bikepacking Hacks - BIKEPACKING.com
> 
> The very first example is using electrical tape to attach cages to unusual places on the bike or racks. Electrical tape is very strong and does not leave residue. And as the author notes: "The two cages above just lasted three bikepacking trips totaling over 300 miles over the rugged southwest, and they are still intact." Check it out.
> 
> I think getting bosses attached to the bike would be a costly and unnecessary option.


Thanks! I like that idea, but I'm not sure if it'd be feasible with the design of these cages. It looks doable, but it'd take some patience to route the tape through the openings and keep tension on it. I might give it a shot though.

Anything Cage HD | Parts & Accessories | Salsa Cycles


----------



## wahday (Mar 23, 2012)

I have these cages too, though I haven't mounted them this way. You are right that it may be a little tedious because you can't pass the roll of tape through those spaces. My thought was to wind sections of tape up on something that is small enough to pass through. That might make it go a little faster.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

I've used hose clamps to attache a large 1.5L bottle cage to my bike for a couple seasons now. It's been 100% solid and mounts removes easily between tours.

I have no use for Salsa Anything cages so I haven't tried mounting one, but I'd be surprised if a hose clamp wouldn't work.


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

vikb said:


> I've used hose clamps to attache a large 1.5L bottle cage to my bike for a couple seasons now. It's been 100% solid and mounts removes easily between tours.
> 
> I have no use for Salsa Anything cages so I haven't tried mounting one, but I'd be surprised if a hose clamp wouldn't work.


I do this too, though I'm not as happy about it as you seem to be.

I actually use a Salsa Stainless cage that has slots for hose clamps, and a Zefal Magnum bottle. I have lost a bottle (on the first day) and managed to half destroy the cage dragging the bike over deadfall. It also tend to get knocked sideways and rub my rings or hit my cranks.

That HD cage would also be pretty hard to use with hose clamps given it's shape.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Must be the design of the AT cage. I've hammered that Topeak Modulus XL setup for days at a time on the roughest terrain I could possibly ride and HAB. It has never moved.


----------



## chrisgardner73 (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks guys!

Funny I posted this question, and this solution from kLite popped into my Facebook feed.

https://www.facebook.com/kLite.com....937588327039/1029193393768117/?type=3&theater

Does anyone have any experience with this company? Looks like the product is 3D printed.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

A friend did his own bosses on his road fork. A local frame builder would charge a reasonable amount assuming no paint. 

I think the cages actually have grooves for the hose clamps. 

Also consider the wider, industrial sized zip ties. I did my kids bikes water bottles that way. A wrap if electrical tape and a zip tie that is about 1/4" or 3/8" wide. I have a zip tie clincher as well. Pulls things super tight. The kids drop and climb all over and crash their bikes and they are solid.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

If you haven't already purchased the HD cage, what about a down-tube bag instead? No mods necessary, and the same price.


----------



## chrisgardner73 (Oct 12, 2008)

Smithhammer said:


> If you haven't already purchased the HD cage, what about a down-tube bag instead? No mods necessary, and the same price.


Nice! I've had the cages for a while, but I'm not against trying one of these! Never stop tinkering, right?


----------



## honkonbobo (Nov 18, 2006)

Smithhammer said:


> If you haven't already purchased the HD cage, what about a down-tube bag instead? No mods necessary, and the same price.


nice! who makes that?


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

honkonbobo said:


> nice! who makes that?


Becker Bike bags and custom gear!

I've got one on order - I'll post some more details when it arrives.


----------



## honkonbobo (Nov 18, 2006)

Smithhammer said:


> Becker Bike bags and custom gear!
> 
> I've got one on order - I'll post some more details when it arrives.


thanks! i couldn't quite make out the logo on the bag.


----------



## Iowagriz (Jan 14, 2008)

Chris - while I haven't tried his Anything Cage adapters, K-Lite is reputable within the BikePacking world. I'd trust anything he puts out onto the market.


----------



## chrisgardner73 (Oct 12, 2008)

Iowagriz said:


> Chris - while I haven't tried his Anything Cage adapters, K-Lite is reputable within the BikePacking world. I'd trust anything he puts out onto the market.


Thanks Tom! I ordered a set of them. Can't wait to try them out!


----------

